
New Java 7 Language Features - loiane
http://loianegroner.com/2011/07/new-java-7-language-features/
======
OnesimusUnbound
I was waiting on how Java will implement closure (Project Lambda) but it was
deferred :-(.

<http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jdk7/features/#deferred>

------
bakaxh
it real wonderful and has a lot of potential

